# Awning for AutoSleeper Wilton



## MOB2 (Jun 17, 2007)

We are seriously thinking of buying an AutoSleeper Wilton which has an integral awning. Does anyone know what make of awning would fit?

MOB2


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

MOB2 said:


> ... which has an integral awning. Does anyone know what make of awning would fit?


Sorry, I don't understand the question. It does have an integral awning (sun canopy) - :: see specs ::, so why do you want to know what make would fit? :?

Gerald


----------



## MOB2 (Jun 17, 2007)

*Autosleeper Awning Room*

Oops, Sorry! I meant "Is there an awning room that fits?". We currently have a Fiamma awning which was fitted by the dealer and we bought a suitable Fiamma privacy room the following year. The Wilton awning doesn't look like either a Fiamma or Omnistor, so is there anything out there that fits?

Hope this is clearer.

MOB2


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

Okay - now I understand :wink:

I've had a good old search around, but can't find any reference to make.

You could try contacting them on the "Contact us" forum:

http://www.auto-sleepers.co.uk/index.php/contact-us-form

Or, conversely, you could PM Simon, who's a member here, and Operations Director who should be able to help you out :

:: Profile ::

Gerald


----------



## Auto-SleeperAAA (Aug 19, 2008)

*Awning*

Hi,

Just a short note to say the Wilton is supplied
with an awning.

Regards

Simon


----------



## MOB2 (Jun 17, 2007)

Sorry, but I meant awning room. I believe it is an Omnistor awning. Can you tell me what size it is please?

Cheers

MOB2


----------

